# Anybody use Scotch moss?



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

Was at the local nursery today and saw some scotch moss. Looks hearty, very green and even had some small blooming flowers in it. I'd like to use it as carpeting in my tank but don't know how it will do. Anyone have any experience with it?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Yea I thought that stuff looked great too. Until I did a search on this board and found that I wasn't the first. Apparently it doesn't hold up well in terrarium and it's roots grow deep. Also, I suspect this is where the mites in my tank came from (I put it in before I did the search), even though I did soak it in bleach. The root mat was too thick to remove all the dirt.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

This not a good terrarium plant. it is a temperate species, and requires a dormancy period. I've tried it in a viv, and it died in approx. 2 weeks. it would look good, but wont live long.


OT*** just to make sure, what species???


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

I agree. I bought mine at Lowe's, took awesome, then 2 weeks later it was brown and couldn't even tell it was moss at one time.


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

Dang...glad I posted up before buying. Thanks for the info guys.


----------

